# Has anyone join Planet Fitness?



## Robert59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Me and my girlfriend is going to try this out for a week too see if we can do this without major pains. I have Diabetic nerve damage in my feet so I will see if my feet can hold up without alot of pain.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 8, 2019)

No I work out at home I have a swimming pool I also walk and play tennis, I’m not too keen on workout facilities. I have joined them before but after the initial newness I cease to go as there is too much effort involved. There also is quite a bit of competition that I do not enjoy.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2019)

I've had a membership there for a couple of years.  I'll admit that I can come up with any excuse under the sun not to go to the gym.  When I DO go, though, it's very enjoyable.

If I go at the right time of day, it's mostly the over-55 crowd, so I feel right at home in my baggy work-out clothes and huffing-and-puffing like an old steam engine.  Locker rooms and showers are clean.  The equipment at my gym seems to be in good condition.  There's an area with a bunch of different machines that you use in order for a certain amount of time; it's supposed to give you a complete workout in 30-40 minutes.  

The personnel there are very nice and helpful.   At least at my gym, there aren't any classes like Zumba or anything organized.  You can get a free "assessment" when you join, but you're pretty much on your own.  You *may* be able to pay for individual training but I haven't seen anything like that.   They actively discourage loud behavior like "screaming" or "grunting" like you may hear some of the serious weightlifters do at more serious gyms.

I think some locations are open 24 hours. 

You can't beat $10 a month.  There's some sort of yearly $35 charge, too.


----------

